# Rubber Duck Truck



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi everybody ! Just thought I'd share my Rubber Duck Truck ... It was a difficult build and its not accurate to the actual truck. I tried to make it as close as possible without major cab modification. Even though the movie could be called cheesy - I personally rank it in my top 10 all time faves .Remember that '70 chevelle flying through that barn roof ? Isnt it amazing Sheriff Lyle [Ernie Borgnine] is still alive and well ? Got this baby on ebay several years ago and finished it a few days ago. With Jerry Reeds passing I was in a Truck building mood. My Dad was a trucker back in the 70s and all that funky c.b. lingo was an everyday part of my childhood. Funny , the silly things one misses. Take Care ! --- Duff


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey, anything with Earnest Borgine is not all bad. Nice job on the Duckster !


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

That's a big 10-4 on the Chevelle from hell. I love movies from the 70's. Especially anything that had to do with car chases and crashes. They are all embedded in my head (and video collection). I had just as much fun crashing and smashing my model cars as a kid than I did building them. 

Cool job on the Rubber Duck! 

Jerry Reed passed?!!! I missed that one!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Great job and tribute! I loved that movie too. 
The convoy song gets stuck in my head every now and again.
"Crash the gate doing 98 and yellin', Let them truckers roll!"

Chris

Duck, yes last week I believe. I barely heard anything about it myself. I don't think any major news stations covered it. I found out through board links that took me to a Tennessee news bit. 

Chris


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Attention driver Martin Penwalt ... * Quack Quack * Thanks , guys , for the kind remarks !!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Duck Fink said:


> That's a big 10-4 on the Chevelle from hell. I love movies from the 70's. Especially anything that had to do with car chases and crashes. They are all embedded in my head (and video collection). I had just as much fun crashing and smashing my model cars as a kid than I did building them.
> 
> Cool job on the Rubber Duck!
> 
> Jerry Reed passed?!!! I missed that one!


Yeah Jerry died on Sept 2 2008 at the age of 71  I loved his songs and Movies...Great job on the Rubber Duck Truck :thumbsup: 'Let them Truckers Roll 10-4'
Mcdee


----------



## showtruck379 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey, that's a very nice job you did there.
It's look really very nice.

Did you ever see this modeltruck???

http://www.usatruck.nl/modeltruck_copy(1).htm

I build it all by myself

Greetings Karel


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy crap ! Amazing ! Where the heck do you keep it ? How long did it take to build ?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice looking duck truck....I loved that movie..Great job Duff.

Do I see some Thom Daniels cars in the background??


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow *Impressive!! That's a fantastic truck , Karel ! Waaaaay beyond my abilities ... Hey Gear Buster - thank you for the praise . You do see a ' Fast Buck ' in the backround .. the other is a polar lights 'undertaker dragster' but I do have a bunch of Tom's showrods .. hey- speaking of which- quick story -- awhile back at a different website they gave Tom Daniel 's email and since I've been building and enjoying his designs for years I thought I'd write to him. I asked him if he ever got mad when people add an 's' to his last name ... he said nope it happens all the time and it happened to his dad as well... I thought it was soooo cool this icon from my childhood took the time out to read and answer my email ... what a great guy !! Hey ---thanks for reviving my Convoy thread.


----------

